

Israel to Bring Orthodox Jews Into Tech Boom - succinct_ideas
http://online.wsj.com/articles/israel-aims-to-draw-ultra-orthodox-jews-into-tech-boom-1402352311?mod=WSJ_hpp_sections_business

======
succinct_ideas
A very good read.

